# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  ساخت کاربر  که فقط بتونه  query اجرا کنه و نتونه   SQL Server Management Studio باز کنه

## Mo_hasan1366

با سلام و خسته نباشی خدمت برنامه نویسان محترم

من دارم یک پروژه می نویسم که میخوام کاربرهام با sql server تعریف بشه 
آیا مشه کاربری تعریف کرد که بتونه از یک پایگاه داده query بگیه اما نتونه SQL Server Management Studio باز کنه

باتشکر

----------


## AMIBCT

تا جایی که می‌دونم چنین امکانی وجود نداره
حتی اگر جلوی این برنامه را بشود گرفت برنامه‌های مشابه دیگر هستند که همین کار را می‌کنند

----------


## baktash.n81@gmail.com

سلام

می تونید این روش پیشنهادی Microsoft رو اجرا کنید ...

----------


## davar_sadeghi

اخه مهندس تا کاربری connect نشه مگه میتونه query فقط اجرا کنه
در مورد schema تحقیق کن شاید با این روش به هدفت برسی

----------

